# Am I or Aren't I?



## Jenbal (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I really need some advice. 

We are due to have our 2nd fertility consultation in order to be referred for IVF but for the passed week and a half my belly has become SO bloated, in fact it looks swollen and tight, it is twitching (like your eyes do sometimes) I can actually see it moving. I had slight spotting around 2 weeks ago which I never experienced before. AF is due on 28th but I am really starting to convince myself that we have conceived naturally. My DH has noticed the huge difference in my shape but has said he can't bear the thought of me being so disappointed if I'm not.

I did a cheapy test about 3 days ago and a faint line appeared...Did one this morning and nothing. I know it is way to early to tell.

Is it all in my crazy ' I want a baby so much' brain?

Advice please!!

Jen x x


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

A faint positive is a positive result so test again in a day or so and make sure you test in the morning as the pregnancy hormone hcg is more concentrated then. If you test when your urine has been diluted by drinks this can give a false negative.

A bloated stomach can be the progesterone your body produces, but I don't know about the twitching.

If tests keep being negative it could be a sign that an embryo was starting to implant but didn't make it.

Good luck  

Njr26


----------

